# بوابة التجارة مع الصين مع دليل الشركات الصينية



## انظمة (25 نوفمبر 2010)

للحصول على الكتالوج مع السيديهات 

لطلب الكتالوج على الرقم 0565462294 من 8 صباحا إلى 8 مساء 
سعر الكتالوج 150 ريال​


----------

